# Chuck jaws" Japanese "



## dlane (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi all, I picked up a lathe that was used for polishing, they polished the jaws off 
Ied like to get new jaws if possible. 
Only markings on chuck 
ITI "in a triangle"       made in Japan,   #SO-6x,   trade Mark SOUL 
Chuck is 6-1/2" seems well made 
Never heard of them, has anybody? 
Google didn't turn up much



Thanks


----------



## mikey (Jul 29, 2017)

Search for Teikoku Chuck Co. 

Soul was the original name for their company and they are the largest chuck maker in Japan, I think. They make nice chucks. I bought a Soul chuck for a friend on ebay and it was well made, tight and smooth.


----------



## dlane (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks Mike, I did just now find there web site , but nothing about scroll chucks or new jaws, 
they make some high end chucks though 
How would you go about finding new jaws for it. Wounder if they have an American distributor?.
I heard that US and imports have different standards


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 29, 2017)

Take them off and check the mounting type and look here
http://www.usshoptools.com/prod_page_level_2.asp?mm_level_1_code= 101


----------



## mikey (Jul 29, 2017)

dlane said:


> Thanks Mike, I did just now find there web site , but nothing about scroll chucks or new jaws,
> they make some high end chucks though
> How would you go about finding new jaws for it. Wounder if they have an American distributor?.
> I heard that US and imports have different standards



I usually just email the parent company and explain what I need. I have never seen a Soul chuck sold in the US except on ebay but then again, I'm just a hobby guy.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 29, 2017)

Derrick,

The mount for the top jaws are the typical "American Standard Tongue & Groove Jaw Configuration"  very common on chucks used today.  Hard top jaws are available from many industrial suppliers out there as well as on eBay.  Probably won't find that manufacture per say.  I would say most top jaws offered for sale should fit fine with out any problems.  I would suggest you look at replacing the chuck, too.  I think you will find the chuck to be junk from all of the polishing they have used it for over time.  At least, the jaws confirm that.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 29, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Derrick,
> 
> The mount for the top jaws are the typical "American Standard Tongue & Groove Jaw Configuration"  very common on chucks used today.  Hard top jaws are available from many industrial suppliers out there as well as on eBay.  Probably won't find that manufacture per say.  I would say most top jaws offered for sale should fit fine with out any problems.  I would suggest you look at replacing the chuck, too.  I think you will find the chuck to be junk from all of the polishing they have used it for over time.  At least, the jaws confirm that.




 They don't look like American stander you would see a space between the jaw and body.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 30, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> They don't look like American stander you would see a space between the jaw and body.


They ARE American Standard Tongue & Groove jaws! 

Why would a chuck manufacture make and sell a "bastard" jaw system for a manual chuck?

There are a couple of other pictures of his lathe that verify the tongue & groove of the jaws.

Let's have him remove a jaw and take measurements & pictures, too! 

Regardless, by the time he buys a set of top hard jaws, he can invest that money into a nice new chuck that will last a lifetime for him, problem free.  Something that I doubt will happen with the chuck that is on the machine now.


----------



## dlane (Jul 30, 2017)

I'll wait till the machine is done, spindle threads are 2 1/4" x8 same as my SB10L , should be able to swap chucks 
I guess I could reverse the top jaws on this chuck and see if the chuck is any good on the SB 
Thanks for the suggestions


----------

